# black market riot frames for cheap!



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=FR-BM-Riot&MatrixType=1

found this while messing around online $259 is damn good! and put in code nevr during checkout and you will also get a copy of nwd9 for free!!


----------



## stevo92 (May 2, 2007)

Thats a sick deal ..I'm getting a new frame soon and was going to get a riot frame so I'll probably buy it from here....Plus I live like 15 miles away.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

i jumped on that deal! black frame on ze way...


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

right on. i posted it hoping some people would take advantage!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Are these frame for single speed only? Im kinda torn and I have a BMX already so I think I want a derailuer n a few gearzzz

NEVERMIND


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can get derailleur hangers that work for horizontal dropouts.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

for the guys here in norcal. Alamo bikes over near walnut creek has 2 red and 1 white riot frame in stock for 299.99 ea which is a pretty good deal too if u want to give a local bike shop catering to the mtb guys!


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

I picked one up from beyond bikes... they had that thanksgiving special too... total came out to $219 plus $15 shipping... thanks to the OP for the heads up..


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm waiting to get the Mob at Riot prices...lol


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frame arrived yesterday...the fun has begun...


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

glad some of you guys took advantage! if i would have known about the 15% off i might have bought one and just swapped all the parts off the kona stuff to it and well i would have had 2 bikes to ride? lol righ on. im with jeffgothro im waiting for mobs at riot prices! but till then i have a really nice dob to ride well..... almost.


----------



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds like I should have thought about buying a Riot frame a couple months ago. Looks like there are still some 21.5" frames on sale, but can't seem to find any 22" discounts anywhere. Anyone else seen anything recently?


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

how do these frames work with gears?

I know they sell an adapter but is it secured well in the dropout or is there a chance the axle can move around? I run a quick release rear hub....

I'd buy one of these frames right now but I need gears so I can ride in the mountains from time to time...

any pics of these bikes w/ gears? 

thanks!


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

if you're going to be on a riot, you want to get a bolt-on axle. mine slipped with the 10mm QR TA that came with my revolutions. went to a hadley bolt-on and it's been rock solid.

it WILL slip under hard braking or casing a jump with a QR, but not a bolt on (unless you really case something hard)


----------



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

Bryguy17 said:


> if you're going to be on a riot, you want to get a bolt-on axle. mine slipped with the 10mm QR TA that came with my revolutions. went to a hadley bolt-on and it's been rock solid.
> 
> it WILL slip under hard braking or casing a jump with a QR, but not a bolt on (unless you really case something hard)


Have you tried tugs to keep the rear axle in place on the Riot? Any recommendations for the best fit?


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

bump for this thread. 
beyond bikes is offering more money off the frames, a special because of the tour of california.
its an additional 15% off.
So stoked, got my frame on the way for 220 dollars!


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

It looks like this deal is gone. 

I have been deliberately looking everyday for something cheaper than 400.00 for the riot. I am in NorCal so if any one knows of any places that has a deal on these, please let me know.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Actaully, someone was willing to sell a used 2007 for 200.00, minor dings and scratches. Worth it?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

i'd say offer $175... if he doesnt bite, take it for 2. Thats a decent deal on a good riding frame.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Got it for 190!


----------

